# ~~~Simatic S5 100U/135U Baugruppen zu verkaufen~~~~



## tunegel1 (20 November 2008)

**vde*Hallo SPSler und Interessierte,*vde*
*

*kann Ihnen hier  verschiedene Bauteile aus demontierter Elektroanlage  anbieten.*

*Bei Interesse einfach EMail mit Angebot zusenden!*

*Es handelt sich  hierbei ausschließlich um Baugruppen aus der Simatic S5-100U //135U Reihe  !*


*1.) 3 Stk.  Digitalausgabebaugruppe 6ES5441-8MA11  E-Stand:4/3/3*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: in ESD Folie  eingeschweißt.*
*Preisvorstellung:17,00.-  Euro pro Stück*

*2.) 1 Stk.  Digitalausgabebaugruppe 6ES5451-8MA11 E-Stand:3*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: original Karton-Siegel offen--zus. ESD  Folie*
*Preisvorstellung:17,00  Eur. p.Stck.*

*3.) 1 Stk.  Digitaleingabebaugruppe 6ES5431-8MA11 E-Stand:2*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt*
*Preisvorstellung:17,90  Euro pro Stück*

*4.) 1 Stk.  Digitaleingabebaugruppe 6ES5421-8MA11 E-Stand:1*
*     1 Stk.  Digitaleingabebaugruppe 6ES5421-8MA12 E-Stand:2  *
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt*
*Preisvorstellung:  5,00  Euro pro Stück.*

*5.) 1 Stk.  Digitaleingabebaugruppe 6ES5452-8MR11 E-Stand:1*
*Neu,  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt*
*Preisvorstellung:16,00  Euro pro Stück.*

*6.) 2 Stk.  Busmodul 6ES5700-8MA11 E-Stand:1   inkl.  Klemmenblock*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt*
*Preisvorstellung:7,00  Euro pro Stück.*

*7.) 2 Stk.  Busmodul 6ES5700-8MA11 E-Stand:1  inkl.  Klemmenblock*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig. Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt*
*Preisvorstellung:7,50  Euro pro Stück.*

*8.)1 Stk. CPU 103  6ES5103-8MA03 E-Stand=4*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig(Lag als Reserve im Lager).Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt.//neutraler Karton*
*Preisvorstellung:200  Euro pro Stück.*

*9.) 1 Stk. CPU  102 6ES5102-8MA02 E-Stand=1*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig(Lag als Reserve im Lager).Verpackung: ESD Folie  verschweißt.*
*Preisvorstellung:45  Euro pro Stück.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*10) aus der  S5-135U Reihe habe ich noch eine CPU da:*
*CPU 928B   6ES5928-3UB12 E-Stand=5    inkl. 64 K Ram Modul*
*gebraucht aber  funktionstüchtig(Intensiv getestet).Verpackung: ESD Folie verschweißt -  zusätzlich neutraler Karton*
*Preisvorstellung:300  Euro pro Stück.*
*
Messbereichsmodule für S5 115/135U Analogein/Ausgabebaugruppen biete ich auch an.*

*habe auch noch  andere SPS-Bauteile die ich aber noch sortieren und auflisten  muss.*

*Falls sie noch andere Bauteile benötigen, einfach anmailen!!!*

*Gruß*

*Sven  Vollmer


*


----------

